

Ask HN: Difficulties with dev remote jobs? - rocco

Hi,<p>As experienced Ruby&#x2F;Rails developer see many interesting remote jobs listings from US startups... but I don&#x27;t have experience with this work methodology. Someone has experience of this type to share? Not native English speakers in particular, you have had problems to communicate?
======
iamthepieman
It will be difficult. It's hard enough working for many US companies remotely
as a native English speaker.

Let your work speak for itself. This means a couple things.

1\. write self-documenting code - whatever that means for you or your team

2\. use a style guide. if your team doesn't have one, ask them to create one
or do it yourself and get input from the team as you do.

3\. You must be capable of putting out consistent excellent work.

4\. Don't work for a company that doesn't already have remote procedures in
place. You don't want to be the guinea pig as a non-english speaker. This
means the company should already have good remote collaboration tools in
place.

Additional advice:

1\. use video chat as your default form of communication. Get a good webcam.

2\. Make sure there's some flag that lets your team know when your available
especially if you're in a different time zone. Whether that's signing in to a
work-specific IM account or some other method is up to you to decide

feel free to contact me directly if you have any more questions. I've been
working remotely for a company that doesn't take it seriously for nearly 3
years and have learned a lot the hard way.

------
marcoalfonso
I plan to do the remote worker leap next year to travel around the world..
would be great if there was a who is hiring for only remote jobs.

Currently I work with three remote devs in the philipines and I can say the
workflow is great. We have implemented a pretty solid git flow, and we use hip
chat for communicating (hubot included).

------
potomak
I can suggest [https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/), a
tool to search for remote positions by 37signals, but I don't have any
personal experience in this field.

